
Humans Are Underrated, F*CK AI - alexheikel
http://halisback.com/
======
alexheikel
We did Hal because AI doesn't work yet, so why try to turn a computer into a
human when there’s a lot of us out there? s?

------
gus_massa
Humans are not underrated. Humans are just expensive. How much is the monthly
cost? How many request can I make monthly?

~~~
alexheikel
It will be 7,99U$ and you will be able to do as much as you want.

~~~
gus_massa
As an estimation of your costs, using the minimum wage rate, $8 pays for 1hour
of HALs. Assuming that each request takes 5 minutes, there are 12 monthly
request, i.e. 3 request for week.

How are you going to handle people that makes more request or non trivial
requests?

For a comparison, at the beginning of the class season I sometime listen to
students that want to change from one classroom to another, or from one course
to a course of a different topic. Just the trivial cases take 10 minutes, and
in many case I have to go to the Students Office to request more accurate data
so replying takes probably half an hour or more.

~~~
alexheikel
We will use the sharing economy. Hal has a big system from behind that will
allow users to apply and become a Hal so they will be able to reply users
whenever they have some time and it will randomly send the questions to the
available Hal´s.

There is a lot of people out there without work or doing nothing and now they
will be able to literally work whenever they want from any place they want.

Uber, but from your computer, more comfortable, easy and cheap to do it.

------
blacktarmac
This seems exceptionally stupid.

~~~
alexheikel
Why?

